# CPU Temperatur Display?



## Eulenspiegel (8. Dezember 2014)

Hallo,
Ich bin neu in diesem Forum und weiß nicht ob das jetzt hier an der richtigen Stelle geschrieben wurde, wenn nicht könnt ihr es ja verschieben.
Ich wollte mir mir für den PC ein Schalterpanel bauen das auf dem Schreibtisch stehen soll von wo ich den PC anschalten kann etc. ich hätte auch gerne ein Display eingebaut das mir die Temperatur des Prozessors anzeigt, leider habe ich im Internet nichts gefunden
kennt jemand etwas das mann dafür nehmen kann wenn ja bitte antworten.


----------



## qwerkop23 (8. Dezember 2014)

da der "on button" am gehäuse ein taster ist, kannst du die kabel zum schreibtisch verlängern bzw. vom mobo dierekt an den schreibtisch verlegen und zb einen solchen taster in den schreibtisch verbauen.
Caseking.de » Modding » Gehäuse-Modding » Schalter & Taster

die cpu temp. kann dir auch eine tastatur mit display anzeigen.


----------



## cozma (8. Dezember 2014)

Oder du integrierst ne Lüftersteuerung samt Display in deine Schalterbox, wär zwar mehr Kabellage und das Ganze
wär dann etwas aufwendiger aber die Steuerung kommt auch mit Temoeratursensoren die man an den wichtigen
Stellen im PC verteilen kann also z.B. 1 Temperatursensor seitlich am CPU Heatspreader, 1 an den MB Spannungswandlern,
1 im Bereich der GPU und einen an den VRM´s der Grafikkarte.

Scythe Kaze Server schwarz, 5.25" LÃ¼ftersteuerung 4-Kanal (KS01-BK) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Eulenspiegel (9. Dezember 2014)

ist ne ganz gute idee aber ich hatte jetzt nicht vor dafür 230 euro auszugeben


----------



## fxler (9. Dezember 2014)

Je nachdem was fürn Board du hast könntest dir auch das anschauen: Mainboards - ROG Front Base - ASUS
Geht halt nur für Republic of Gamers (ROG) Boards von Asus.


----------



## Eulenspiegel (9. Dezember 2014)

ich habe leider kein rog board


----------

